

Ask HN: Good books on negotiation  - jyothi

Negotiation is a very broad scope so let me narrow it down with context to start-up folks.<p>Lets say what book/resource would you suggest to improve negotiating skills for 
- hiring &#38; incentives 
- investors/evaluation/deal terms
- mergers/acquisitions terms
======
jakewolf
"Getting to Yes" [http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
With...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
Without/dp/0140157352)

~~~
symbiotic
In the best class I took in all of high school we read this book cover to
cover. It can be a little bit repetitive but as soon as I read the title of
this post I immediately thought of this book.

